# Game Movies and previews



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought this would be a cool thread for serious gamers to share
some good preview or FMV's. Here is a good movie. 
I swear the guy in this movie is me, watch the whole thing.
Don't bother with the game, just click on play movie in the top left corner.
Insatiable Appetite For Destruction


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 16, 2004)

Some good tips and tricks for Halo 1.
Gameplay Tricks

and some good movies on Halo 2.
From the makers of Halo and Halo 2


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Sep 17, 2004)

no one else wants to share???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 13, 2004)

Some good screenshots of *Star Wars: Republic Commando.*
This game looks pretty cool!!! 
Screenshots


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 15, 2004)

This is new, exotic even. At the bottom of the 
second page you can view some screenshots!

Feel the Magic: XY/XX


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 15, 2004)

CLICK HERE FOR SCREENS


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 25, 2004)

TEKKEN 5 SCREENS
RIGHT HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 26, 2004)

Crash N' Burn Trailer

Right Here


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 4, 2004)

As we get closer to the release date of Halo 2 (Thank you Jesus)
I decided to get the scoop on the goods. Read up.
Halo 2 goodies


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

The time has come...
At midnight I will have Halo 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MORE SCREENSHOTS!!!!!!!


----------



## theim (Nov 8, 2004)

well my Xbox is busted and won't be fixed for about a week or 2 (sigh), but I'm gettn the Special Edition, so maybe the DVD extras will hold me over for a while.

Otherwise I can always take up permantent residence in my friends' romm


----------



## wolvie20m (Nov 8, 2004)

Joker you play Ghost Recon before?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

Why yes I have,
I like it, but I played SOCOM first so I like SOCOM better.


----------



## wolvie20m (Nov 8, 2004)

No way recons way better. Thier coming out with 2 on the 12th that ones gonna be way better.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

Like I said...
It all depends on which one you played first.
Just got used to the controls on SOCOM.
They've had SOCOM II out for a while now.


----------



## wolvie20m (Nov 8, 2004)

No I mean thier coming out with Ghost Recon 2. True I understand when you play one game first you tend to lean towards it. The overall battle and team control you have in Ghost Recon tops any other.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

I know what you meant....

I just can't get used to the controls on GR.
I agree it's a good game but it's like learning how 
to fart and then someone offering another way to do it.


----------



## wolvie20m (Nov 8, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I know what you meant....
> 
> I just can't get used to the controls on GR.
> I agree it's a good game but it's like learning how
> to fart and then someone offering another way to do it.



 :rotflmao: lovely comparison.....well I had the same trouble with splinter cell and splinter cell 2 they change the controls on me and didn't realy care to play the game. so be that wat :funnyface


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

Ya SC was a little odd at first yet I got used to it, because the 
game is driven different. GR and SOCOM are close to the same thing.
(as far as battle options and controlling our team) there were so
many time in GR when I tried to pull up my command screen and ended
up firing a shot instead and blowing my cover.


----------



## wolvie20m (Nov 8, 2004)

Yea its a bit compilcated, you HAVE TO READ THE MANUAL on GR, you can differ your teams firing wheather they shoot at anything that moves to only soot at imediate threats that why I like it. though the drones piss me off sometimes, I still luv that game, it is by far my favorite I never get tierd of it.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

I'VE READ THE BOOK.
It's also simple stuff like how you throw grenades...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 8, 2004)

7 1/2 hours till I have Halo 2...I'll let you guys know how it is.


----------



## CSM (Nov 9, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> 7 1/2 hours till I have Halo 2...I'll let you guys know how it is.


 Getting HALO 2 today for my birthday...canardly wait!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 9, 2004)

AWESOME GAME!!!
Can't think right now..
Halo 2 overload!!!
Be back with a review!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 11, 2004)

Treats for you my fellow gamers!

KOTR SCREENS


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

Got Halo 2....Mind has gone numb from playing too much...can't put it down.


----------



## NATO AIR (Nov 12, 2004)

guys didn't do shit yesterday except play halo 2 in the workcenter... some officer calls and asks what everybod is working on, and they're like "we're training with the master chief"

this fresh out of the academy tight ass thinks they're really training with a US navy master chief and leaves them alone the rest of the day (for fear of feeling the wrath of a master chief for interrupting his training session)... first time this entire in port period that prick hasn't come in acting like a know it all and making people work past normal working hours because he doesn't understand how to deal with squadron demands.


----------



## CSM (Nov 12, 2004)

NATO AIR said:
			
		

> guys didn't do shit yesterday except play halo 2 in the workcenter... some officer calls and asks what everybod is working on, and they're like "we're training with the master chief"
> 
> this fresh out of the academy tight ass thinks they're really training with a US navy master chief and leaves them alone the rest of the day (for fear of feeling the wrath of a master chief for interrupting his training session)... first time this entire in port period that prick hasn't come in acting like a know it all and making people work past normal working hours because he doesn't understand how to deal with squadron demands.


 Now that is thinking on your feet! I like it!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

Preview, screenshots at the bottom of the third page!!!
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

What games would you like to see???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 18, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> What games would you like to see???


ANYBODY???


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 22, 2004)

One more week till Warcraft!!!
CLICK HERE FOR ALL THE INFO


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 22, 2004)

Still a SOCOM fan, bur Ghost Recon is getting a good review.
SEE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 30, 2004)

Need Ideas for the gamer in the family?
Holiday Game Guide 2004


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Nov 30, 2004)

This months review for Xbox.
You can pick another console at the bottom.
X Box November 04 review.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 1, 2004)

War gamers....This looks like a good one!
Scroll down to the bottom of page three for Screenshots
Close Combat: First to Fight - Vol. #4


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 3, 2004)

Unreal Championship 2: The Liandri Conflict (Xbox)
CLICK HERE FOR MOVIES...


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 3, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> War gamers....This looks like a good one!
> Scroll down to the bottom of page three for Screenshots
> Close Combat: First to Fight - Vol. #4



i loved the PC microsft close combat games i wish they would put those out on xbox........btw: cal to duty just flat svcks


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 3, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> ANYBODY???




playing the new LOR rpg...pretty boring...should have used the fable engine


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 3, 2004)

Woh.....this is cool.
4 pages so make sure and go through all of them.
Prince of Persia: Warrior Within VIDEOS!!!!!!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 3, 2004)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> playing the new LOR rpg...pretty boring...should have used the fable engine


Heard fable wasn't worth 50 bucks...
What do you think?


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 3, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Woh.....this is cool.
> 4 pages so make sure and go through all of them.
> Prince of Persia: Warrior Within VIDEOS!!!!!!


Very cool Videos on the second page...


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 13, 2004)

I can't believe they made this game, might be fun for a few minutes.
Lego Star Wars  
Lego Star Wars (Xbox)


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 13, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Heard fable wasn't worth 50 bucks...
> What do you think?



it is short and quick but kinda cool...rental or used


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 15, 2004)

PS2 will be making a bold step for video games.
here's the Official Teaser...
The Godfather


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 15, 2004)

Vote for the gamers choice game of the year
HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

Anyone else but me cast their vote yet???


----------



## NATO AIR (Dec 27, 2004)

hope those of you who have videogame systems (i don't, i just play along with others) got what you desired from your parents/girlfriends/wives/yourselves.

if you got a gift card or some holiday cash, here's a few games (with two preview games) you might want to consider purchasing.



> Ace Combat 5 is the best jet fighter game ever.... barnone. sadly its ps2 exclusive.  give it a shot though if you've got a ps2, you won't regret.
> http://ps2.ign.com/articles/560/560221p1.html?fromint=1





> Time Splitters: Future Perfect should be a hoot of an FPS... especially if you like blasting away with your friends and co-workers. (March 2005 X-BOX/PS2)
> 
> http://ps2.ign.com/articles/569/569240p1.html?fromint=1





> Dropship is an older diamond in the rough, its about 9.99 now for PS2 and definitely worth purchasing if you like shooter/action games.
> http://ps2.ign.com/articles/362/362167p1.html?fromint=1





> if you like horse racing/gambling, gallop racer is the game for you. there is a group of us on the ship who have races in this game every mon. and thurs. afternoon. we bet money and have a great ol time watching our horses compete.  definitely an interesting title to say the least. (ps2)
> http://ps2.ign.com/articles/391/391930p1.html





> Jade Empire is looking better and better and should be a fantastic release for the X-Box... From the wizkids that brought you KOTOR....
> http://xbox.ign.com/articles/572/572366p1.html?fromint=1





> Kingdom Under Fire was a really underrated game. I had a lot of fun with it and so did a lot of other people in my shop.  Check it out if you get the chance.
> http://xbox.ign.com/articles/556/556132p1.html


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait for this one
TENCHU: Fatal Shadows


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 17, 2005)

Mercenaries Review
Right Here


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 17, 2005)

This one's going to take all week to post.
Most Wanted Games Of 2005.

Monday-Console games
CLICK HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 18, 2005)

Most Wanted Games Of 2005.

Tuesday-PC games
CLICK HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 19, 2005)

Most Wanted Games Of 2005.

Wednesday- Handheld Games 
CLICK HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 20, 2005)

Most Wanted Games Of 2005.

Thrusday- Top Games Part 1
CLICK HERE
I realize that I've been posting the same link all week, and that it is updated 
on their end daily. I do this for the sake of drawing more attention to the 
game thread. I wish there were more gamers here so this thread would be 
more active....(sigh)


----------



## NATO AIR (Jan 21, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Most Wanted Games Of 2005.
> 
> Thrusday- Top Games Part 1
> CLICK HERE
> ...



I wish I had more time for games, but I think my gaming window closes more and more every year. I only have time for two games now, an hour or so every other day, ESPN NCAA 2K5 & Ace Combat 5.

Sorry Joker


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jan 21, 2005)

Most Wanted Games Of 2005.

Friday- Top Games Part 2
CLICK HERE


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Feb 4, 2005)

There is a God.......
Star Wars: Republic Commando  
Screens, Movies and more....
Screens 

Official site
VERY COOL


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Feb 8, 2005)

Champions of Norrath
Babes of Norrath


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 1, 2005)

Going to pick up my copy of Star Wars: Republic Commando 
right now.... I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 7, 2005)

Once again.... a game has me up late nights. This game is 
cool!!! I'm sure it will hold more weight after episode three comes out.
Check this game out if you get a chance. It's kind of a cross between
Halo and SOCOM, or Ghost recon. I forgot that I was playing a Star Wars
game for a while there. I give it 4 stars.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 16, 2005)

Check it....
THE NEW XBOX!!! 

On the second page of the article at the bottom,
you can access part 2 and part 3 of the article.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 17, 2005)

Ooooo New Marvel game announced!!!
See Here 

Looks like it will be available for all systems.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Mar 31, 2005)

ANNOUCEMENT:

Soul Calibur III:
Namco has just announced that the fourth installment in the popular Soul Calibur fighting game series (don't forget about Soul Blade on PS1) is coming later this year exclusively on PS2. This, of course, is unfortunate news for Xbox fans or GameCube junkies hoping to go another round with The Legend of Zelda's Link. I can't wait... 

You will be able to create your own character on this version,
and there is talk of online play...


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2005)

anybody played this?  i can't push the buttons fast enough


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 21, 2005)

Nine new maps by June for Halo 2
Four to be released next week on Xbox live.

Release Info 

Three page story with map details 

Videos 

Screenshots


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Apr 22, 2005)

Just bought Doom3 for Xbox.
It kicks ass!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 3, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Just bought Doom3 for Xbox.
> It kicks ass!


Forgot to post that I beat it 3 days ago.
It rocks.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (May 13, 2005)

Star Wars Episode III: ROTS
Anyone have some info to share on this game yet???
I don't trust the game sites with Lucas hype.


----------



## theim (May 13, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Star Wars Episode III: ROTS
> Anyone have some info to share on this game yet???
> I don't trust the game sites with Lucas hype.



Gamespy gave it like 4 stars, but Gamespot gave it only a 6.something. I usually only buy games that score 7.5 and up on Gamespot, since they are a really tough grader.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jul 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Nine new maps by June for Halo 2
> Four to be released next week on Xbox live.
> 
> Release Info
> ...


did anyone buy this yet?
I'm asking cause I'm about to buy it and I wanted to know if they protected
it with maybe a one time use only code to prevent sharing.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> did anyone buy this yet?
> I'm asking cause I'm about to buy it and I wanted to know if they protected
> it with maybe a one time use only code to prevent sharing.



There is no code to prevent sharing.  I know because... well, never mind how I know it, go in with a bunch of guys and buy them.  The maps are fun!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Jul 14, 2005)

gop_jeff said:
			
		

> There is no code to prevent sharing.  I know because... well, never mind how I know it, go in with a bunch of guys and buy them.  The maps are fun!


That's the plan!!!!
Thanx Jeff


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 14, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> That's the plan!!!!
> Thanx Jeff




Whazzup!  Long time no see JB!


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2005)

The new maps for Halo are pretty fun. Few gripes:

* NO grenades on Backwash???? Grenades are my bread and butter, I've long said that if you could dual weild grenades, I would. My main plan of attack is to throw a grenade near someone, then after it hits them, run at them and attack. Now, I find myself trying to throw grenades, then just running up to people like a dumbass!

* Gemini is WAAAAAAAAAY too dark, can't see a thing!

* On Relic (is that the one on the beach?) there is a glitch with the teleport. Y'know how the teleport out on the beach has to be opened inside the base? All you have to do is jump on top of it, then jump, crouch and look down and it will take you through the warp whether it's open or not. We got the new maps one day after they came out and people were already doing that crap, how do these people come up with this stuff so fast?

And that leads to my biggest complaint which is that cheating is just getting out of control. I've heard that Bungie is going to crack down soon, but I've been hearing that since I first started playing back in December.

We haven't really discussed the relatively new maps (Turf, etc.), have we? I like those okay. My favorite thing about Turf is driving the hog through those big-ass metal doors. Simple things, folks.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Jul 17, 2005)

Dan said:
			
		

> The new maps for Halo are pretty fun. Few gripes:
> 
> * NO grenades on Backwash???? Grenades are my bread and butter, I've long said that if you could dual weild grenades, I would. My main plan of attack is to throw a grenade near someone, then after it hits them, run at them and attack. Now, I find myself trying to throw grenades, then just running up to people like a dumbass!



I hadn't noticed that there were no grenades.  I've only played one or two rounds.  The hills make it very challenging though.

* Gemini is WAAAAAAAAAY too dark, can't see a thing![/quote]

You think?  I thought it was about the same as Midships.  BTW, it's a great map for pistols only!  



> * On Relic (is that the one on the beach?) there is a glitch with the teleport. Y'know how the teleport out on the beach has to be opened inside the base? All you have to do is jump on top of it, then jump, crouch and look down and it will take you through the warp whether it's open or not. We got the new maps one day after they came out and people were already doing that crap, how do these people come up with this stuff so fast?



Hadn't noticed that.  It's a cool map, really large with vehicles, and I love those! 



> And that leads to my biggest complaint which is that cheating is just getting out of control. I've heard that Bungie is going to crack down soon, but I've been hearing that since I first started playing back in December.
> 
> We haven't really discussed the relatively new maps (Turf, etc.), have we? I like those okay. My favorite thing about Turf is driving the hog through those big-ass metal doors. Simple things, folks.



Turf is my favorite new map by far.  Have you tried the Brute Plasma Rifle?  Sanctuary looks cool but I haven't played it much.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2005)

Sanctuary is okay, but really small. I LOVE smaller levels, so I like it a lot, it's fun for CTF or Assault.

Maybe Gemini just seemed dark on the TV I was playing on.

Backwash does have grenades, but you have to find them, you don't spawn with any.

Turf is probably one of my favorites (but there are a lot of cheaters on there), I like fighting in a city setting like that.


----------



## manu1959 (Jul 18, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Star Wars Episode III: ROTS
> Anyone have some info to share on this game yet???
> I don't trust the game sites with Lucas hype.



bought it, played it, beat it ... it sucks


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Oct 17, 2005)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Just bought Doom3 for Xbox.
> It kicks ass!


Doom 3 has a standalone expansion out now.
They didn't make it Doom 4 because it takes place two years after the 
storyline of Doom 3 and plays they same with minor some changes.
Check it out


----------

